# Ras el hanout



## Mrscappo (Feb 10, 2012)

How do I make a marinade out of Ras el hanout?


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 10, 2012)

I looked up Ras el Hanout on the food network and they describe it as a Moroccan Spice blend , heavy on spices. You can probably just use good olive oil and mix some in, or even yogurt. I think it would depend upon what you want to marinate in it.


----------



## HistoricFoodie (Feb 10, 2012)

Ras el Hanout is a basic spice mixture in Moroccan food. Every cook seems to have his/her own blend, but traditional ones have as many as 50 ingredients (although 15-20 is more common). Many of the "authentic" blends include items that are thought to to be aphrodesiacs. 

I'm not aware of anyone using it as a marinade, per se. But can't think of any reason you can't. 

What are you thinking of using it with?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 10, 2012)

I've used this recipe before, and it's absolutely wonderful:

Ras el Hanout Marinade Recipe - Chef Scott Anderson - Oprah.com

Note that there is no salt in the marinade, so you'll still have to season your meat before cooking,

And if you don't have Ras el Hanout, it's pretty easy to make from spices you probably already have on hand. Here is one recipe:

Ras El Hanout - Recipe for Ras El Hanout Moroccan Spice Blend

If you don't want to bother, I believe Penzeys Spices also sells an off-the-shelf blend.


----------

